# How to smoke Ground Beef for chilli



## johnvi (Sep 28, 2011)

If this has been already started in another thread, sorry for the lack of searching on my part...

Just wanted to ask the group how they smoke ground beef when they want to make a really good chilli. I have a great recipe, but never added smoked GB, always just cooked it in a pan... I have no clue how long, what temp, seasoning, etc..

any tips would be appreciated


----------



## alelover (Sep 28, 2011)

Never done it. I imagine you'd spread it out on a pan and smoke it til it's done. Not sure how long that would be though. At least until it hits 165 I guess.


----------



## thestealth (Sep 28, 2011)

I just spread it out on some foil and cut it into a tic-tac-toe shape and cook until done. Once the patties cook for a bit and firm up, I'll cut the squares into even smaller pieces.  In my experience, it takes about an hour to an hour and a half using 2lbs of meat.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 28, 2011)

I love chili with smoke beef . i roll it to a long sausage and cut it to rings 1/2 ' thick and smoke them .


----------



## tony-the-tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried putting the ground beef in a foil pan once, but it didn't take on enough smoke flavor for my taste. It looks like thestealth and africanmeat have the right idea.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2011)

I make little meat balls, smoke them right on the grate, then cut them in quarters for the chili..


----------



## michael ark (Sep 28, 2011)

I smoke my GB in a DO with out the lid 3 hr at 225 .Then drain the grease and add beans and sause spices .Then smoke another hr in pot at 225.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 28, 2011)

There's a recipe in my signature for Meatzapalooza chili, I usually don't smoke the meat separately, but if I did I would do it like Al said.


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 28, 2011)

Okay you need to share your recipe.....please.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

recipe.....please.


----------



## dirider (Oct 13, 2012)

The Meatsapalooza Chili recipe is here. Looks like a labor of LOVE. Thanks SQWIB!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 13, 2012)

Another way to get a great smokey flavor is to not use GB. Get cubed Stew meat and cubed Pork , smoke this add to your Chili and let it simmer 2-3 hrs.

Using the freshest Spices you can will greatly inhance the taste. Mix and heat all the Dry Spices and heat them in the pot you will use (dry) until you smellthem (this draws all the oils out and increases the flavor. I also use a little Ground Cloves in it to spark the flavor.

Use Beef Broth for more flavor and use Pure Chile If you can get it ( the commercial blends have too much Salt in them). Add -(I like Rotel) Tomatoes- plenty of Onion and Garlic and Cilantro if you like it. Let it simmer and reduce. serve with Beans on the side and with Corn Tortillas.

Have fun and...


----------



## sqwib (Oct 15, 2012)

I have done cubed stew meat in stew and chili as Oldschool suggests.

Brown the meat QUICKLY,high heat in a skillet, smoke a few hours then quarter the cubes.

I actually have better results using both ground meat and cubed meat, does wonders for  a good texture.

Also if you trim fat off of steak or pork, dice up and pan fry till crispy, does wonders for Stews, chili's and beans.













8079971882_ac410976e5_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012


















8079973464_531b858205_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012


















8079974926_3ea89d4889_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012






smoked onions













8079982133_5a9cab9ed9_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012






Meatzapalooza chili













8080090560_b797e96372_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012






had to fix pics


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 15, 2012)

One idea I had was to use a BBQ thing I have seen in more than one store.  It was a piece of aluminum perforated with holes that you put on top of your grill surface, I assume to be used to cook vegetables, fish, etc. that might fall between the grill grates.  Break the HB into pieces larger than those holes and you would have more penetration of smokey flavor throughout the meat.  They after smoking, you can break it back up into hamburger-sized meat, if that is your desire.


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't bother trying to smoke the GB.  I just add finely chopped pulled pork. Adds a smokey flavor.

   Mike


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 15, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> I don't bother trying to smoke the GB.  I just add finely chopped pulled pork. Adds a smokey flavor.
> 
> Mike


That's what I would do.  My favorite chili is served at a BBQ restaurant called Dillon's here in the Phoenix Valley.  It is made with burnt ends and is just fantastic.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 15, 2012)

Wally World has these:













Pig Butts for Graduation...6-2-12 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 27, 2012






great for anything, and cheap too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## brdprey (Oct 15, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> I make little meat balls, smoke them right on the grate, then cut them in quarters for the chili..


this sounds very duable, ill try this one.


----------

